# 14 Australian Off-Roaders Hit The Tracks



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*14 (FOURTEEN) X-TRAILs hit the Newnes tracks in Australia!!*



















Read the full trip report with many pics and videos HERE


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

what an adventure, great report. looks so much fun


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, it was fun indeed and THE biggest gathering of xtrails we ever had. This didn't stop me from risking my exy with the Cold Air Intake from joining this event and am happy to report that the by-pass valve I have installed in my CAI does indeed work LOL 

The first ever exy with a CAI to go off-road I reckon. hahahaha


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

and how did that affect ur off road performance???

one day i will have the money to start modding mine

How did the new exy fair vs the old?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It didn't affect my performance much, except I avoided going into a deep mud puddle but was crossing the rest of them fine. The new exy did good, but lost its plastic protection which Nissan seems to insist on sticking to the xtrails. Useless piece of protection.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i dont see this happening in Toronto anytime soon...


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

do you have any guidelines as to max numbers of vehicles in a party? As in the UK GLASS (the Green Lane ASSociation) guidelines suggest 4-5 vehicles as a max, to reduce wear and tear on tracks and public right-of-ways.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> do you have any guidelines as to max numbers of vehicles in a party? As in the UK GLASS (the Green Lane ASSociation) guidelines suggest 4-5 vehicles as a max, to reduce wear and tear on tracks and public right-of-ways.


We're talking here about xtrails (SUVs) and not bulldozers or hard core 4WDs 

Nope, no such guideline here, the more the, the better,  but we do observe the correct etiquette on the tracks and keep contact through UHF radios/


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

the GLASS guidelines apply to ALL vehicular traffic.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> the GLASS guidelines apply to ALL vehicular traffic.


The Australian version of this is "Tread Lightly" and yes, we abide by it.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i werent havin a dig - just it seemed a lot of motors.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

A lot of cars indeed, but the road is there to share and that is exactly what we were doing.


----------

